# [SOLVED] e1000e and 82579V: "Device not found"

## pgu

I just installed Gentoo on a Intel NUC. However I can't get the network interface working.

Whenever I run ifconfig I get:

```
# ifconfig eth0

eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

```

When I boot it detects the interface. Here from dmesg:

```
[    1.362605] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 2.1.4-k

[    1.362642] e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2012 Intel Corporation.

[    1.362709] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.362770] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: Interrupt Throttling Rate (ints/sec) set to  dynamic conservative mode

[    1.362870] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.418323] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 1797.677 MHz

[    1.418387] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    1.625165] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GT/s:Width x1) ec:a8:6b:f4:0a:3c

[    1.625220] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    1.625320] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: MAC: 10, PHY: 11, PBA No: FFFFFF-0FF

```

If I do lspci I see that it's the attached driver:

```
00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579V Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 2044

        Kernel driver in use: e1000e

```

 I do not see the following message in dmesg (this is from my laptop which has the same NIC):

```
[24455.643354] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx/Tx

```

However it works when I boot from the livecd usb stick. The installed kernel is 3.7.10. The one on the usb stick is 3.2.12. I have compiled the driver into the kernel(which I have on my laptop too).

Any ideas of what the problem might be?Last edited by pgu on Sun Apr 14, 2013 12:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pgu

Is there a way to prevent the clearing of the screen prior to the login prompt? Now I don't have a chance to read the boot messages on the console as it boots in just a second. I just see that something is red...

----------

## khayyam

pgu ...

You've probably fallen victim to the udev upgrade and predictable network interface names

 *pgu wrote:*   

> Is there a way to prevent the clearing of the screen prior to the login prompt? Now I don't have a chance to read the boot messages on the console as it boots in just a second. I just see that something is red...

 

yes ... add --noclear to /etc/inittab

```
c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty --noclear 38400 tty1 linux
```

best ... khay

----------

## pgu

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> pgu ...
> 
> ```
> c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty --noclear 38400 tty1 linux
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks. That showed the same message, i.e. eth0 was not found...

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> pgu ...
> 
> You've probably fallen victim to the udev upgrade and predictable network interface names
> 
> 

 

Even though I did not do an upgrade (unless the udev 200 was pulled in by something else), but rather a fresh install. I followed the installation handbook which is using eth0, whereas on my new system it's eno1.

Thanks! The problem was solved by replacing eth0 with eno1.

----------

